# You Can Now Request An Uber Through BBM!



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

> Back in July, Creative Media Works CEO, Matthew Talbot noted that BBM would be tapping into Uber to allow BBM users to request a ride through the messaging service and it has now arrived. Utilizing the Discover tab, folks can now sign up for Uber directly within BBM and request a ride skipping the need to download the Uber app directly.
> 
> At this point, it appears to be a staged roll out, and not everyone is seeing as of yet, but it's certainly there for some folks. It's an awesome integration, and I'm sure it will get used, but I would be remiss if I didn't mention that it's just a simple web view of the Uber mobile site. The same effect can be recreated just by opening the Uber site in your browser, but hey, options, right? Everyone loves options.
> 
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/forums/Technology/create-thread
1. Yes BlackBerry is still around, they are still being made.
2. Over 80M people use BBM.

I figured I would answer these questions upfront, as I always get asked.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Why should we drivers care about this? Also, is the pax shown whether a surge is on at the time?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Goldthorn said:


> 1. Yes BlackBerry is still around, they are still being made.
> 2. Over 80M people use BBM.
> 
> I figured I would answer these questions upfront, as I always get asked.


so how is working so far do you have waze on bb ?


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

pacifico said:


> so how is working so far do you have waze on bb ?


Yes I do. Everything works great. No problems so far.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Goldthorn said:


> Yes I do. Everything works great. No problems so far.


good for bb lovers, even at 80M users android is 99% of the market, and there is already a lot of apps that mimic bbm, the only thing I like is the physical keyboard you can type whitout looking at the screen, its safer on the road


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

pacifico said:


> good for bb lovers, even at 80M users android is 99% of the market, and there is already a lot of apps that mimic bbm, the only thing I like is the physical keyboard you can type whitout looking at the screen, its safer on the road


By the looks of it (by the screenshot that is), it seems to be an Android app (though I would assume limited to BlackBerry Android devices, and yes, modern BlackBerry devices run Android, BlackBerry OS is dead, and for good reason)

I used to use BBM back when I had my Storm, though I only knew one other person who used a BlackBerry at the time so it was kind of pointless, the OS was so buggy and unstable (and eventually crashed) that I ended up switching to an Android (which didn't last long either), I found that more people I knew used Yahoo Messenger at the time so I used that most of the time anyway


----------

